# Diy livery wendover



## cas1966 (4 December 2014)

would love to move my new horse to wendover, nut sadly the lady I used to livery with doesnt do it any more any help would be greatly appreciated - looking for school and good hacking please and a small ish' friendly yard


----------



## Moya_999 (5 December 2014)

sorry do not know any round there but know some in the chalfonts


----------



## mrsbt (7 December 2014)

Try calling into the local vets Wendover Heights as they have a notice board which always has had livery ads when I've been in


----------



## OldNag (8 December 2014)

There is a yard near the woods. I know a couple of people who livery ther. Great hacking but arena not very good. Seems v  friendly.

Wellwick farm, Ellesborough Road.... don't know more details than that but I can ask


----------



## cas1966 (9 December 2014)

are yes i drive past wellwick but have been unable to find a phone number - will try wendover heights too thank you


----------



## OldNag (11 December 2014)

cas1966 said:



			are yes i drive past wellwick but have been unable to find a phone number - will try wendover heights too thank you
		
Click to expand...

I will ask for you


----------

